# Shot my new sr9 today



## gmounce (Jun 14, 2008)

Just finished cleaning guns and putting things away at range today. I shot my Sr9 for the first time. I put about 200 rounds threw it and my buddy put about a 100. Not one single problem. I'm still not used to the sights and trigger put that will improve over time. I would still feel safe about taking down a intruder with it tonight. Overall very happy with my purchase only time will tell. If it holds up half as good as my 3 glocks I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Coongratulations on the purchase..pictures...we need pictures..


----------



## gmounce (Jun 14, 2008)

When I get my new digital camera I will post pictures of a few of my new toys. I will first have to learn the new camera and how to upload on here.


----------



## bartonathlon (Jul 31, 2009)

I love my sr9. out of my xd/xdms,walther,sig,smiths,colt,its my favorite


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have 2 SR-9's they ar egood guns. Enjoy!

RCG


----------

